# Homebrew Lab stirrer for DIY E-Liquid



## John (23/2/15)

Hi Everyone, 

So some of you may know that I'm working on an extremely efficient stirring device for thoroughly mixing my e-liquid recipes. The lab-grade stir bar arrived from a lab supply company late last week and so I've been able to get the prototype working this weekend (after a few tweaks here and there). Its a very rough proof-of-concept but it works fantastically so I'm now building the speed-control circuit and a more visually appealing case.

Here's a video of the stirrer with a beaker of regular ol' H20


Here's a video of the stirrer mixing up a batch of SkyBlue Strawberries and Cream

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VapingSquid (23/2/15)

@John , this is absolutely fantastic!! When are they available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (23/2/15)

Very cool, I'd definitely be interested in one of these. Especially if you could build it on top of a warming plate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (23/2/15)

Brilliant!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## John (23/2/15)

jl10101 said:


> @John , this is absolutely fantastic!! When are they available?



Thanks bud, I'm definately going to build a few for my fellow vapers here at ecigssa once i've ironed out all the kinks. When its ready i'll get some numbers and work out the costing per unit 

This device mixes better than any method I've tried to date, and that includes dremel-mounted paddles (which are grossly insanitary), tumblers, centrifugal mixers etc. The mixing action is just so efficient, and one can see that by the way the bubbles move around in the flask when its working 

The part I like the most is probably the improbability of the mixing container flying across the room ha ha, the container remains perfectly still while it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke187 (23/2/15)

where did you get the capsules, I was thinking of building 1 previously, but then forgot about the concept, because I couldnt get the magnets.


----------



## John (23/2/15)

Gambit said:


> Very cool, I'd definitely be interested in one of these. Especially if you could build it on top of a warming plate.



I'm looking into the warming plate as well, although it presents a few more hurdles - namely with the electrical system etc. the prototype runs off a 5v 450ma power source for the constant-speed version and the variable speed version runs off a 9v 900ma power supply, the heated version will need between 2A~4A depending on the heating element. I may produce a cheaper, not heated version and a more expensive heated version but IMO there is absolutely no need for heating with this system, the flask in the second video contained 70VG/30PG at room temperature and it mixed like a beast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## John (23/2/15)

Smoke187 said:


> where did you get the capsules, I was thinking of building 1 previously, but then forgot about the concept, because I couldnt get the magnets.



Most lab supply companies will stock them  I got this one along with a small consignment of glassware

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KieranD (23/2/15)

I have one of these with a warming plate they are great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (23/2/15)

i need to go dig out an old pc fan and some magnets and make one for myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (23/2/15)

ET said:


> i need to go dig out an old pc fan and some magnets and make one for myself



A few of the early versions I made with PC fans worked out ok but I found that they wont last long - the magnetic pull lifts the entire spindle upwards while its running and eventually the bearings run, also the physical resistance increases the amp draw which invariably results in a burnt-out potentiometer. Went through 4 pots already  Perhaps a heavier duty fan would work out better - I only tried them out with run-of-the-mill 80mm chassis fans. Let me know what works for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (24/2/15)

John said:


> A few of the early versions I made with PC fans worked out ok but I found that they wont last long - the magnetic pull lifts the entire spindle upwards while its running and eventually the bearings run, also the physical resistance increases the amp draw which invariably results in a burnt-out potentiometer. Went through 4 pots already  Perhaps a heavier duty fan would work out better - I only tried them out with run-of-the-mill 80mm chassis fans. Let me know what works for you



Pardon my horrible lack of knowledge here but if a mosfet/resistor combo works for keeping crappy low amp switches alive in a box mod, should work to keep the pot alive also no?


----------



## John (25/2/15)

ET said:


> Pardon my horrible lack of knowledge here but if a mosfet/resistor combo works for keeping crappy low amp switches alive in a box mod, should work to keep the pot alive also no?


Interesting thought - let me look into that one


----------



## Marzuq (25/2/15)

@John is the title meant to be homebew or can i change it to homebrew?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John (25/2/15)

Lol well spotted @Marzuq, yes please


----------



## Necris (25/2/15)

John said:


> A few of the early versions I made with PC fans worked out ok but I found that they wont last long - the magnetic pull lifts the entire spindle upwards while its running and eventually the bearings run, also the physical resistance increases the amp draw which invariably results in a burnt-out potentiometer. Went through 4 pots already  Perhaps a heavier duty fan would work out better - I only tried them out with run-of-the-mill 80mm chassis fans. Let me know what works for you


Nope.sadly must agree . i tried everything from cheap to 120mm's at R200+,they all eventually rattle and self destructed.
Maybe a 220v server rack fan,but that will just be crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/2/15)

It would just need to go for balancing 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (26/2/15)

What about a small dc motor in stead of a fan? A bar with two magnets on the dc motor should be able to provide the same magnetic pull for the stirrer.

I do realise that you are effectively using a small DC motor (the fan's), but perhaps a better quality DC motor would do the trick rather than the mass produced low cost ones that they generally use in PC fans.

I must admit though, my knowledge of electronics is rudimentary at best , all I can remember is BBROYGBVGW (and the naughty rhyme that goes with it  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (26/2/15)

Derick said:


> What about a small dc motor in stead of a fan? A bar with two magnets on the dc motor should be able to provide the same magnetic pull for the stirrer.
> 
> I do realise that you are effectively using a small DC motor (the fan's), but perhaps a better quality DC motor would do the trick rather than the mass produced low cost ones that they generally use in PC fans.
> 
> I must admit though, my knowledge of electronics is rudimentary at best , all I can remember is BBROYGBVGW (and the naughty rhyme that goes with it  )


Haha! Yes, thats what I plan on doing 
Half the effort is finding a suitable one though


----------



## John (26/2/15)

Necris said:


> Nope.sadly must agree . i tried everything from cheap to 120mm's at R200+,they all eventually rattle and self destructed.
> Maybe a 220v server rack fan,but that will just be crazy


Those rack fans a pretty badass, a tad bit on the large side though but they seem to be indestructible. I saw them at A1 radio for around R250 iirc


----------



## Derick (26/2/15)

John said:


> Haha! Yes, thats what I plan on doing
> Half the effort is finding a suitable one though


Maybe go to a place like communica and ask one of their technical people to recommend one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (26/2/15)

Derick said:


> Maybe go to a place like communica and ask one of their technical people to recommend one?


Ive got my hands on a stepper motor, if that doesn't work out then this is my next step

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/2/15)

I'm wanting one of these... Let me know please when they are available.


----------



## John (26/2/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I'm wanting one of these... Let me know please when they are available.


Just watch this thread @Zeki Hilmi, I'm documenting the build here so you'll know when its ready


----------



## Q-Ball (26/2/15)

@John, I have one of those 220v cabinet fans, how would you regulate the speed though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (26/2/15)

Q-Ball said:


> @John, I have one of those 220v cabinet fans, how would you regulate the speed though?



some kind of 220 volt POT or else a voltage converter and POT?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (26/2/15)

simple rheostat/potentiometer should do it.
cheap n nasty im sure u could get away with a 220v light dimmer.
not sure if the fans will be happy with reducing voltage though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (26/2/15)

Can I just give you all my money now?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball (26/2/15)

Necris said:


> simple rheostat/potentiometer should do it.
> cheap n nasty im sure u could get away with a 220v light dimmer.
> not sure if the fans will be happy with reducing voltage though



Hey man, are you Necris from Think bike? Used to ride a Hyosung but now you have a beamer?


----------



## ZoemDoef (26/2/15)

Some possible useful sites we can use here to build this:

http://shop.rabtron.co.za/catalog/motors-c-206.html?osCsid=tf2l2imsi5hv20tilb5j0tu260

http://netram.co.za/242-motors

https://www.robotics.org.za/index.php?route=product/category&path=303_188

There are some more sites available locally and most also have controllers for this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex (26/2/15)

* Build Your Own Stir Plate *
Author: Forrest Whitesides Issue: Jul/Aug 2007
A stir plate will keep your yeast in suspension while you are raising them in your yeast starter . . . and we've got instructions on how to make two different stir plates, one from old computer parts you may have lying around.

If you ask experienced brewers for advice on improving your beer, one of the things they are most likely to say is, “Make a yeast starter!” There are a ton of good reasons to make a yeast starter and a good guide for getting started can be found in the March-April 2002 issue of Brew Your Own. One easy way to improve your yeast starter is to use a magnetic stir plate and stir bar during the fermentation of your starter. A constantly-stirred yeast starter will yield a higher cell count than an unstirred starter. Commercially available stir plates start out at about $80 for a small unit and go up from there. But, with a little ingenuity and some spare parts, you can make one yourself for much less.

*Project Overview*

The heart of the project is a strong neodymium magnet (more commonly known as a rare earth magnet) affixed to an 80mm 12-volt DC fan typically used in desktop computers. You’ll also need some type of power supply, which will depend on which type of enclosure you choose, some nuts and bolts and washers and a suitable enclosure to house the whole project. For this article, two enclosure options are demonstrated: a wooden cigar box and an old external hard drive case.

Keep in mind that you’ll also need a flask and a magnetic stir bar in order to use your new stir plate.

*Choosing a Fan*

An inexpensive PC case fan from your local electronics retailer will work just fine, as will any case fan you can pull out of any old PC that might be sitting around your house. Garage sales are an excellent source for old PCs, and one PC will provide you with multiple fans and a hard drive from which you can pull a great magnet for use in this project. 

Any 12-volt DC fan will work, but some offer more features than others. Radio Shack, for instance, sells a barebones fan with just a lead wire and ground wire. This type of configuration is very easy to work with, but offers no rotational speed control. On the other end of the spectrum, computer parts maker Antec offers a nice case fan with an integrated three-speed selector switch, giving you a no-fuss method of controlling the rotational speed. It also has built-in colored LED lights, which doesn’t help your yeast, but does look cool. The Antec fans are available at major electronics retailers, like CompUSA or Best Buy, and also are available from online vendors like New Egg.






Of course, you can always wire in a potentiometer for fine-grained control of the more simple fans, or you can use a multi-voltage power supply. 

The two stir plates described in this project use 80mm fans and are ideal for 1-L flasks. If you plan to use a 2-L or larger flask for your starters, consider using a 92mm fan and a larger enclosure, although 80mm will still work. The same project instructions apply, regardless of the size of the fan.

Although a strong magnet, a 12-volt DC motor (a fan, in this case) and a power supply are all critical to making a suitable stir plate, the options for enclosures are limited only by your imagination. Feel free to use this article as merely a starting point for creating your own design.

*Power Supply*

If you plan on building your stir plate in an external hard drive enclosure, skip this section, as the power supply is integrated into the case.

For those of you aiming for an old-school wooden look, you will need to power your fan with a 12-volt wall-adapter type power supply. You may very well already have one or more of these devices around the house as they are common sources of power for small electronic devices. A 9-volt power supply will also work, although it will make the fan spin slower than a 12-volt adapter.





You can also use a multi-voltage power supply sold as a universal model to power many types of devices. These cost a bit more, but they allow for stepped control of fan rotation speed via selectable output voltage.

Whatever model you choose, you’ll need to cut off the round adapter plug (the end that plugs into an electronic device) and strip back the wire an inch or so in preparation for splicing it to the fan’s lead and ground wires. 

*Sourcing Magnets*

There are many places you can get an appropriate magnet for this project, including taking them from old or broken hard drives or ordering them from scientific supply shops.

To remove a magnet from a hard drive, you will likely need a size T8 Torx screwdriver, a Philips-head screwdriver, a flathead screwdriver and a pair of needlenose pliers. Use the Torx screwdriver to remove the screws around the edges of the cover plate. A center screw is often covered with a sticker. Pry the case open with the flathead screwdriver to expose the platter and accuator arm. The magnet is located on the arm, often held in place with Philips screws. Hard drives don’t all look the same inside, so you may have to improvise a bit to find and extract your magnet. 
*
Preparing the Fan*

No matter which enclosure you use, preparing the fan for use as a stir plate motor is the same. Center the magnet on the fan’s hub (the central round surface to which the fan blades are attached). The magnet will be attracted to the metal coils inside the fan housing, which will hold it in place temporarily. 

Holding the fan in your hand, give it a spin with your finger to check how well the magnet is balanced. If you feel some wobble, adjust the position of the magnet on the hub. When you have the magnet positioned properly, mark the edges with a felt pen and remove the magnet.





Now apply a small amount of multi-surface adhesive — I recommend Gorilla Glue — to the fan hub and reposition the magnet as marked. Allow the glue to dry as per the manufacturer’s instructions, usually 12 to 24 hours, before installing it in your enclosure.

*Balance is Critical*

The balance of the stir plate is very important. One of the advantages of using common PC case fans, however, is that they have relatively low torque. Your stir plate may wobble a fair bit with nothing on top of it (especially a light-weight cigar box), but test it with a full flask before you start worrying. Consider that the liquid in a full 1-L flask weighs 1.0 kg (2.2 lbs.) and a 2-L flask would be, obviously, double that (plus the weight of the flask itself). In my tests, a two thirds full 1-L flask is sufficient to dampen all vibration and wobbling. 

Also, because of the weight of the case and integrated power supply, external hard drive cases tend to have less problems with a poorly-balanced fan and magnet. If you want to use a cigar box, getting the fan balanced is the most important step in the whole project. The cigar box model I built vibrates quite a bit with no load, but with a 1-L starter on top, it didn’t move a single millimeter over an 18-hour period of constant use.

*Wooden Enclosure *

*Parts List*

Wooden cigar box (or equivalent)
80mm 12-volt DC fan
12-volt AC/DC wall adapter
Rare earth magnet
#6-32 x 2” machine screws
#6-32 machine screw nuts
#6 metal washers
1⁄4” flat neoprene washers
1⁄4” inside-diameter rubber grommet
Plastic wire connectors





Wood is classy looking, and there are some very nice readily available enclosures at your local smoke shop: cigar boxes! Many shops sell them for a few dollars each and some give them away. Not only are they cheap, but cigar boxes are very strong and, more importantly, very thin, which allows the full power of the magnet to be used. Once you’ve got your boxed picked out, it’s time to drill some holes. (Note: For the cigar box stir plate, I used a simple fan from Radio Shack.)

Line up your fan flat in the center of the top of the cigar box lid and use a felt-tip pen to mark a dot for each of the four holes in the fan casing. If you can’t find a pen small enough to get through the hole, you can also ink the end of a cotton swab and use that to make the four dots. Now drill four 13⁄64” holes on the dots. Since the sheet metal screws have a tapered head, countersink the four holes with a 7⁄32” bit to allow the screws to sit perfectly flush in the lid. Also drill a 1⁄4” hole near the bottom of the rear panel and fit the hole with a rubber grommet. You may also want to drill some holes in the enclosure to allow the motor to have some fresh air, so that the mechanical heat from the fan motor can be dissipated. 

Open the lid, fit four screws through the holes and put a neoprene washer (to help with vibration dampening) and then a metal washer over each screw. Guide the four holes in the fan casing onto the screws and push the fan flush against the washers. Give the blades a spin with your finger to make sure the magnet clears the lid and the fan can spin freely. If it does not spin freely, remove the fan from the screws and add additional washers to put more space between the lid and the fan. Add a final metal washer after the fan and finish off with a nut for each screw. 






Make sure that the power supply is unplugged before proceeding. Now pull the wires of the power supply through the grommeted hole in the back of the cigar box. Use a pair of wire connectors to splice together the two lead wires and two ground wires. (You can use a voltmeter to differentiate lead from ground, or you can just use trial and error). Plug the power supply into the wall to verify that the wiring is correct. As an additional touch, you can cut a piece of plexiglass to fit the lid of the cigar box to protect the wood and electronics from liquids.

Crack open your favorite liquid yeast and get started with a starter on your new stir plate! 

*Hard Drive Case *

*Parts List
External hard drive case
80mm 12-volt DC fan
Rare earth magnet
#6-32 x 2” machine screws
#6-32 machine screw nuts
#6 metal washers
Plastic wire connectors (optional)






An external hard drive case makes an ideal starting point for a stir plate for several reasons. It has the appropriate power supply already built in, most fans connect to the power supply with a standard 4-pin connector (called a Molex connector) that just snaps in place and they generally have an off/on toggle switch built in. Some drive cases also have a small fan to expel heat from the case, a feature that will help keep your starter from fermenting too hot. 

External hard drive cases are inexpensive (without a drive in them). Some models are available for less than $30 from major electronics retailers and online PC parts vendors. I got three older external cases (complete with broken drives) for free from a friend who works in the IT industry. For this project, I highly recommend a fan that has the standard 4-pin power connector for ease of construction. 

If you’re starting out with a new drive case, the inside should be nice and clean. The only thing you’ll likely want to do is remove the hard drive data cable (it looks like a wide plastic ribbon) to make some space inside. On some models, the cable just unplugs from the internal circuit board, and on others you’ll have to cut it off with scissors or a knife. 

If you’re using an old case, be sure to remove the hard drive and data cable to give you some room to work. It’ll probably need some dusting as well.

As with the cigar box project, line up the fan on the center of the top of the case and mark the four holes with a felt pen or an inked cotton swab. Drill the holes first with a 3⁄16” bit and then countersink with a 7⁄32” bit. Follow the same directions as described above in the cigar box project to mount the fan in the case. 

However, if the case you are using has low interior clearance, you can use a strong adhesive like Gorilla Glue to mount the fan to the inside top of the case instead of using screws. Just be sure to use a few washers as spacers to make sure the fan and magnet have enough clearance to spin freely.

To power the fan, connect it to the drive case’s built-in 4-pin power connector and you’re done. If you are using a fan with only a hot and ground wire, you’ll need to snip off the case’s 4-pin plug and strip the wires about an inch. The four wires are: yellow (12-volt), black (ground), black (ground), red (5-volt). 

Connect the yellow wire (12-volt) and the adjacent black wire (ground) to the fan and terminate the other two wires with cap connectors. This is easy to do, but for the money (about $8), I recommend going with a fan that has the Molex connector so you can avoid the procedure altogether.

Plug the drive case into a wall outlet, turn on the power and you’re ready to make a starter! 

Fine Tuning

Magnetic stir bars can often be finicky. Even with commercial-grade stir plates, it is sometimes difficult to get them to spin properly. One of the easiest ways to get your stir plate operating smoothly is to use either a multi-voltage power supply or a fan with built-in speed selector. (The fancy fan is a much cheaper than the fancy power supply.) Start the stir bar off at a lower speed and then increase the speed when it is smoothly spinning. Starting off at too high or too low rotational speed often makes the bar jitter and dance, but not spin. The more options you have on regulating the speed of the rotation of the fan and magnet, the easier it will be to get good results from your starter.


Forrest Whitesides would like to thank his good friends Rob Coker (who advised on wiring and power supplies) and Jim Kimball (who donated hard drives and fans) for making this project much easier than it could have been. *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (27/2/15)

Alex said:


> * Build Your Own Stir Plate *
> Author: Forrest Whitesides Issue: Jul/Aug 2007
> A stir plate will keep your yeast in suspension while you are raising them in your yeast starter . . . and we've got instructions on how to make two different stir plates, one from old computer parts you may have lying around.
> 
> ...


Very cool thanks for this. Anyone know where to get a stir bar?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (27/2/15)

Gambit said:


> Very cool thanks for this. Anyone know where to get a stir bar?



just google lab supply companies - they are around R30 - the trick is to find someone that is willing to sell you only a few and not like 500

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Necris (27/2/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Hey man, are you Necris from Think bike? Used to ride a Hyosung but now you have a beamer?


That depends,does he owe u money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (27/2/15)

Gambit said:


> Very cool thanks for this. Anyone know where to get a stir bar?


You can get them here - http://www.thebeerkeg.co.za/catalog/fermentation-measurement/magnetic-stir-bar-30mm.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## John (27/2/15)

Alex said:


> * Build Your Own Stir Plate *
> Author: Forrest Whitesides Issue: Jul/Aug 2007
> A stir plate will keep your yeast in suspension while you are raising them in your yeast starter . . . and we've got instructions on how to make two different stir plates, one from old computer parts you may have lying around.
> 
> ...



I've built this one already  This is easy and cheap to make, however - I want to build one that is more robust and built with purpose-built components. 

I've done some research on the stepper motors and they seem to be just the thing I was looking for. They allow fine control of position and speed, and are reversible, but require a hardware driver and some basic coding to get going. 

What I would like to do is make a mixer that would allow me to create 'mixing profiles' so I could program it to mix at, say 100rpm for 5 minutes, then 500rpm for 10 and 1000 for 15 etc etc, also, profiles that switch the rotation at preset intervals.

Basically I want to build a "Smart Mixer" - the big daddy of all mixers, designed specifically for e-juices 

@Melinda I've already promised one to @Derick, you two will have to figure out how to share it 

@thekeeperza Nice find! Wish I asked here before I attempted to source it, luckily I found a lab supply company in my area and scored some cheap glassware in the process

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/2/15)

I found a cool one here. I might try something like this soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (28/2/15)

Alex said:


> I found a cool one here. I might try something like this soon.



That one's pretty cool


----------



## Cat (3/3/15)

John, Debben, lab supplies place.....the one i've been is painful. Their stock system. And they don't have anything in stock. ...Whereabouts are you?...Sounds like you got a better supplier. ....Just maybe, they have vacuum filter flasks. 

oh ja, btw, why is a milk frother on a Dremel or something like that unhygienic?...i'm kind of guessing here. i've never really needed to do it, i got a milk frother thing but i never used it.


----------



## John (3/3/15)

Hey @Cat I use Lasec here in Pinetown. I could PM you the guy's details - he'll hook you up. Only catch is they will only deliver an order worth R500.00 or more. generally these guys dont keep stock of everything though - they may have to order from the warehouse but that only takes 2-3 days.

Regarding the Dremel, if yours is anywhere as well used as mine is, its gonna have a nice layer of dust on it and in it. Imagine holding that dusty dremel over an open flask of tasty e-liquid, its bound to get some of that nasty in. On the other hand, dont you get all in one frothers? Should be cheap at a place like Mr price home or boardmans. You could consider getting one and keeping it sterile, exclusively for mixing juice


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/15)

I know you get USB powered hot plates that are supposed to keep your coffee warm, if that would maybe help with the heating idea. Maybe something similar to an electric blanket to cover the flask would be easiest to incorporate without interfering with the stirring device?


----------



## John (3/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I know you get USB powered hot plates that are supposed to keep your coffee warm, if that would maybe help with the heating idea. Maybe something similar to an electric blanket to cover the flask would be easiest to incorporate without interfering with the stirring device?


I like the hotplate idea, any idea where I could find one?


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/15)

I,ve seen them on the net, will have a look later on my PC. I'm guessing Wayne's World in Creta may have, or any of the large China City Malls maybe....


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/15)

I'veseen them on the web before, will have a look from my PC. I'm guessing Wayne's World in Crests might have, or one o the many Chinese City Malls perhaps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (3/3/15)

Sweet, I'll look around. Thanks for the tip @Viper_SA


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/15)

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=u...g-Printed%2Fu%2FUsb-Coffee-Warmer%2F;1057;439

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=u...011%2F10%2Fusb-fridge-cup-wormer.html;350;300



We use these in our lab at work. Adjustable heat and rpm's
https://www.google.co.za/search?q=h...rs.com%2Fitem.aspx%3Fitem%3DF20520162;300;300

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/15)

http://www.healthcaretechnologies.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/wisestir_ms-mp81.jpgjpg

This would be greatfor large batches


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/15)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...RS0&_nkw=magnetic+stirrer&ghostText=&_sacat=0


----------



## Derick (3/3/15)

Also check out some cheap baby bottle warmers, they generally don't get too hot and have a nice compartment to fit just about any e-liquid sized bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (3/3/15)

Made mine from an old CPU Fan, AMD to be exact, lol, and the box the wife's MPV 2.0 came in... salvaged the magnets from a old 80GB hard drive, was actually still working, but 80GB is not enough, hehe.. but of cutting here and there with a dremmel and I have my own stirrer, Works pretty good... Not the prettiest at the moment, but had to get started doing my own vanilla (got some Vanilla grinned pods from Madagascar) extract... hehe, will paint and neaten it up after the vanilla project is done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/3/15)

Magnetic stirrer DIY: quick, cheap and easy;
1. Old 12V computer fan
2. Glue 2 round magnets apart on round rotating section of fan
3. Buy magnetic stir bar from any local Home Brew outlet
4. Google you-tube for instructions (plenty videos, even how to control stir-speed)


----------



## JW Flynn (3/3/15)

johan said:


> Magnetic stirrer DIY: quick, cheap and easy;
> 1. Old 12V computer fan
> 2. Glue 2 round magnets apart on round rotating section of fan
> 3. Buy magnetic stir bar from any local Home Brew outlet
> 4. Google you-tube for instructions (plenty videos, even how to control stir-speed)


Example of an home brew outlet please  i'm currently using two screws glued together, lol....


----------



## johan (3/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Example of an home brew outlet please  i'm currently using two screws glued together, lol....



The closest for you will be my local supplier in Brooklyn, PTA: http://brewmart.co.za/index.php?route=product/category&path=61_96

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (3/3/15)

johan said:


> The closest for you will be my local supplier in Brooklyn, PTA: http://brewmart.co.za/index.php?route=product/category&path=61_96


Cool Stuff, Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (3/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> http://www.healthcaretechnologies.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/wisestir_ms-mp81.jpgjpg
> 
> This would be greatfor large batches



What is this? The link is broken


----------



## JW Flynn (3/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Made mine from an old CPU Fan, AMD to be exact, lol, and the box the wife's MPV 2.0 came in... salvaged the magnets from a old 80GB hard drive, was actually still working, but 80GB is not enough, hehe.. but of cutting here and there with a dremmel and I have my own stirrer, Works pretty good... Not the prettiest at the moment, but had to get started doing my own vanilla (got some Vanilla grinned pods from Madagascar) extract... hehe, will paint and neaten it up after the vanilla project is done


ah man, this stuff smells good!!!!!! like really really WOW  ran the stirrer the first day for about 8 hours and let it sit of the day whiles at work, and again last night for about 8 hours and let it sit during the night... now today, off sick at home, I started putting it trough a coffee filter, bloody hell you just want to drink this stuff, that's how good it smells, hehe  coffee filter is just so damn fine it's taken 3 hours already and still seeping into the glass I have the setup on....

Cant wait to get this into the RDA


----------



## JW Flynn (3/3/15)

My stirrer, still in development phase... the screw's I mentioned that was glued together to make a make shift string bead and the Vanilla still seeping into a glass... hmmm, this smells so good!!!! cant wait, hehe.. there is a test stirrer to the left a bit out of picture that I used to test with, lol, somer 120mm fan.. hehe But it proved that this works, so hence the one actually built into a box, hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/15)

John said:


> What is this? The link is broken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (1/4/15)

bit of an update here....

got the stir bar, works wonderfully!! BUT, and this is a big BUT... I have tried many fans, and non are strong enough to work over some 85/15 , 90/10, and even 70/30 VG/PG mixes... not even close, I find myself having to warm up the fluid with boiling water first, then it does tend to mix a bit better, but nothing when compared to a 50/50 mix... 

the only other thing i'm going to try now is the motor from a cheep ass RC helli back from when I started out with RC's, was one of those 250 size helli's( flying 450 and 550 now  ), this with it's gearing mechanism should work fine... well i'm hoping so as a last resort... hehe... This better work!!!

I do not want to go to even further measures and have to bloody install a wiper motor just so I can properly mix my High VG juices... hehe

The home made little box does look pretty awesome tough, made it with some perspex, just a pity about the issue where the damn motors do not have enough talk to stir high VG juices 

Will let you guys know how the updated version works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (1/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> bit of an update here....
> 
> got the stir bar, works wonderfully!! BUT, and this is a big BUT... I have tried many fans, and non are strong enough to work over some 85/15 , 90/10, and even 70/30 VG/PG mixes... not even close, I find myself having to warm up the fluid with boiling water first, then it does tend to mix a bit better, but nothing when compared to a 50/50 mix...
> 
> ...


Nice! Just something to consider though, the heli motors with the gear cases have a high rotational speed but little torque, thats the missing link in this operation. If the mixer spins too fast it will throw the bar time after time. I learnt this the hard way. While we're on the topic, these little beauties arrived today, they're super strong. Tried placing the screwdriver next to it for scale, screwdriver got wacked!


----------



## John (1/4/15)

Ps: post a pic of your box, keen to see how it came out


----------



## JW Flynn (1/4/15)

John said:


> Nice! Just something to consider though, the heli motors with the gear cases have a high rotational speed but little torque, thats the missing link in this operation. If the mixer spins too fast it will throw the bar time after time. I learnt this the hard way. While we're on the topic, these little beauties arrived today, they're super strong. Tried placing the screwdriver next to it for scale, screwdriver got wacked!


hence i'm going to use the gearing as well.. not going to mount it directly on the motor, but instead still have the big gear on it, to give it the torque i'm looking for


----------



## John (1/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> hence i'm going to use the gearing as well.. not going to mount it directly on the motor, but instead still have the big gear on it, to give it the torque i'm looking for


It late. My brain can't visualise. Lol. Post some pics when you have it operational


----------



## Alex (1/4/15)

The key is to have it heated too, an old drip type coffee filter machine can be converted nicely. I've seen a few vids on U-tube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (1/4/15)

This is after removing it from the heli, stripped it down so basically only the motor and gear assembly remains.. plus, because it was one of them cheep as heli's this thing had two motors in it, so have a spare, or if need be i'll make them run together, but I definitely think this will do the job....

Just have to build it into a new case now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (1/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> This is after removing it from the heli, stripped it down so basically only the motor and gear assembly remains.. plus, because it was one of them cheep as heli's this thing had two motors in it, so have a spare, or if need be i'll make them run together, but I definitely think this will do the job....
> 
> Just have to build it into a new case now...
> 
> ...


I now see what you meant


----------



## JW Flynn (1/4/15)

the gearing up should make all the difference started it up and tried to stop it with my finger, no such luck, hehe... VG will be mixed big time  can already see I have to get me some bigger containers to mix in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/4/15)

You get those little square heating pads for pets (lizards, etc.) that doesn't get hot, just warm. That on top of the stirrer should work fine. I don't think itt will interfere with the magnets.


----------



## JW Flynn (2/4/15)

zadiac said:


> You get those little square heating pads for pets (lizards, etc.) that doesn't get hot, just warm. That on top of the stirrer should work fine. I don't think itt will interfere with the magnets.


Thanx bud, will go have a look see 

But if this stirrer works like I think it would after the modifications it might not even be needed, but will have a look in any case...  a bit of heat can just help the steeping process, hehe


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/2/16)

Where can I get stir bars in Durban?


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/2/16)

Hi fellow vapers
Or alternatively stick a mixer or frothed on the end of a cordless drill and voilà. 
You sorted ☺
This will really stir and mix up your diy juice.
Hope this helps.
Vape on peeps...


----------

